
Lead developer quits Bitcoin saying it 'has failed' - ourmandave
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-global-technology-bitcoin-idUSKCN0UT2II
======
a3n
> Hearn said in his post on blog-publishing platform Medium.

[https://medium.com/@octskyward/the-resolution-of-the-
bitcoin...](https://medium.com/@octskyward/the-resolution-of-the-bitcoin-
experiment-dabb30201f7#.arla6x1wy)

